# Finding UKC shows, help!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

How can I find if there are any UKC shows in WA and OR? I went to there site and looked up shows but it looks like it's only breed shows that are happening, or is it a breed club putting one on for all breeds?? I'm so confused....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.ukcdogs.com/Upcoming.nsf/EventView?Open&Group=DogEvents&Type=M 
I am not sure how many venues UKC affiliates with(most seem to be AKC). I am from the area that the HQ is located and they are far and few between here, one coming in March if you want to travel...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Perhaps some of these clubs can help you with what goes on in the area regarding UKC:

http://www.mvdtc.org/

http://www.gallopingdog.com/Trial%20Info/Calendar/2009%20SEMINAR.pdf

http://www.lilaccitydogtrainingclub.com/

Also saw these listed:

Washington


01/30/2010 - BOTHELL (I) OBED (MONROE VALLEY DOG TRAINING CLUB


03/20/2010 - AUBURN (I&O) OBED RO (PUGET SOUND K-9’S)

Oregon

02/06/2010 - SALEM (I) OBED (NORTHWEST OREGON DOG TRAINING CLUB)
04/24/2010 - SHERWOOD (I) OBED (NORTHWEST OREGON TRAINING CLUB)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

There are a lot of UKC shows in Vancouver and Spokane. 

You have to go into the finding dhows link and kind of work your wayt around in there. There is a link for obedience trials in there. 

I moved from there about 9 months ago and am deployed so I have not had to go looking for shows for ahile. Will be when I get back tho.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Assuming you mean conformation, you go here:

http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/DogFindingAShow

Then choose Conformation on the list, then choose a Month at the top, and scroll down to your state(s). Many of the shows are put on by breed clubs but the ones around here are usually all-breed shows. The last shows we were in were put on by a bulldog club. If you click on the date in front of the listing, it should give you more specifics on the show like who is judging which groups.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Ooooh ok, thanks. And yes I meant conformation.


----------

